# *o*



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking what snakes do you keep


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

You asking me what I keep? 

rat snake.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

im sure you keep venomous snakes?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

*O* didnt you post a pic in the 'gaboon viper' thread?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: im pretty sure he posted a list of all his snakes the other day


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

ops my bad ill have to look for it sorry


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> im sure you keep venomous snakes?


You asking me my hots? all right then.

0.1.0 Pygmy rattle snake
1.0.0 False cobar(NOT false WATER cobra)
0.1.0 Rhinocerous viper
1.2.0 Dwarf lancehead viper
1.0.0 Brown tree snake (boiga irregularis)
1.0.0 Southern hognose snake
0.1.0 Albino Western hognose snake


That's all venomies I keep. Not many right now.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*o* said:


> You asking me my hots? all right then.
> 
> 
> 1.0.0 False cobar(NOT false WATER cobra)


or a cobra?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> ops my bad ill have to look for it sorry


I was just laughing really because he was being so illusive:smile:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I was just laughing really because he was being so illusive:smile:


that was a joke. :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*o* said:


> that was a joke. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> or a cobra?:lol2::lol2:


Or a cobra!:lol2: of course.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> You asking me my hots? all right then.
> 
> 0.1.0 Pygmy rattle snake
> 1.0.0 False cobar(NOT false WATER cobra)
> ...


I want your hoggies


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> I want your hoggies


Tell your address. I will send them to you. I fed up them.:lol2:
they always having s*x! :lol2:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> Tell your address. I will send them to you. I fed up them.:lol2:
> they always having s*x! :lol2:


Hehe yaaay, can they live with my corn snake?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Hehe yaaay, can they live with my corn snake?


Could be, but the albino female is always starving.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> Could be, but the albino female is always starving.


Ooo maybe I will throw some food in with all of them and they can fight for it, and I can film it and put it on youtube :no1:

Beeeautiful hoggie!  Mine are always rather hungry, greedy little hiss monsters.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Ooo maybe I will throw some food in with all of them and they can fight for it, and I can film it and put it on youtube :no1:
> 
> Beeeautiful hoggie!  Mine are always rather hungry, greedy little hiss monsters.


My hoggy, too. She jumps and try to snap a mouse. Hoggy is crumsy to eat! They start to eat where they bite. :lol2:
My albino has very bad sight and usually use her olfactory more than her eyes. She jumps at randam, when she caught some scent of prey.


I love your Candoia! They are stunning! I always be temped to buy one at a shop....


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> My hoggy, too. She jumps and try to snap a mouse. Hoggy is crumsy to eat! They start to eat where they bite. :lol2:
> My albino has very bad sight and usually use her olfactory more than her eyes. She jumps at randam, when she caught some scent of prey.
> 
> 
> I love your Candoia! They are stunning! I always be temped to buy one at a shop....


Thanks! She is such a nice snake too, I want more hehe. I need more money.

My hoggies are always jumpy, food there or not. I caught the female in shed last week, she wasn't happy hehe


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Thanks! She is such a nice snake too, I want more hehe. I need more money.
> 
> My hoggies are always jumpy, food there or not. I caught the female in shed last week, she wasn't happy hehe



Candoia look like venomy. They are small boa. i saw a candoia with mossgreen on its body recentlyyyyyyyy!

And I would buy sooooooooo much!!! But I am not confident with them to feed.
Is yours a good feeder? eats geckos, or birds? or mice?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> Candoia look like venomy. They are small boa. i saw a candoia with mossgreen on its body recentlyyyyyyyy!
> 
> And I would buy sooooooooo much!!! But I am not confident with them to feed.
> Is yours a good feeder? eats geckos, or birds? or mice?


Mine was WC but she eats VERY well, is on mice fuzzies at the moment, unscented and defrosted 

Is just finding the right snake I guess!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Mine was WC but she eats VERY well, is on mice fuzzies at the moment, unscented and defrosted
> 
> Is just finding the right snake I guess!



You are lucky, hun!  I am happy to hear that! 

I know most of Candoia in a shop are WC, not CB.
and they are quite nervous I heard. 

Fortunately they are reasonable around here. That's why I always want one 4 my own.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> You are lucky, hun!  I am happy to hear that!
> 
> I know most of Candoia in a shop are WC, not CB.
> and they are quite nervous I heard.
> ...


Nervous? Mine is one of the most docile snakes I have ever held, which did suprise me, she is lovely and I recommend them 200%!

I would love to get an albino hoggie, maybe one day... The leucistics look quite funky too


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Nervous? Mine is one of the most docile snakes I have ever held, which did suprise me, she is lovely and I recommend them 200%!
> 
> I would love to get an albino hoggie, maybe one day... The leucistics look quite funky too


Albino Cherry red hoggy is fav!They still expensive but the price is dropping! hope you will get one one day!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice venemous snakes!!: victory:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> Albino Cherry red hoggy is fav!They still expensive but the price is dropping! hope you will get one one day!


Aw is that your Boiga?

I have a Boiga on my christmas list hehe


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Aw is that your Boiga?
> 
> I have a Boiga on my christmas list hehe


It's my little boiga irregularis. :grin1: a lovely beast.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> It's my little boiga irregularis. :grin1: a lovely beast.


hehe I love his huge eyes


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

My door-man at my home.


​


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> My door-man at my home.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Beautiful! What is it?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber said:


> Beautiful! What is it?


It is a dwarf lance-head viper from Okinawa Japan.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

*o* said:


> It is a dwarf lance-head viper from Okinawa Japan.


Oooooo its pretty


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

*o* said:


> My door-man at my home.
> 
> 
> ​


guess youve had no break ins then


----------

